# mitfahrverein und Inkasso Büro ( Verein Service Online VSO GmbH )



## Victim (19 November 2010)

Ich schreibe hier , weil ich gerade Bedrohungen von dieser Frau Katja  Günther bekomme.In Juni  2009 suchte dringenden eine Mitfahrgelegenheit im Internet und nach dem  Such auf der Seite http://www.mitfahrgelegenheit.de habe ich nichts gefunden. Auf der Liste von der Suchmachine Google gab es die folgende Internetseite:[noparse] http://www.mitfahr-verein.de/site/index.do [/noparse]. Ich habe genau gesehen,dass auf dieser Seite die Registrierung  kostenlos  ist. Sie können selbst sehen,dass es drauf oben steht  und auch unten steht ( Registriere dich gleich hier kostenlos und unverbindlich).  Dann habe ich mich registriert um die Mfg zu suchen. Eigentlich gibt es  nichts besonderes auf dieser Seite. Einige Woche später bekomme ich  eine Rechnung ,dass ich die Diensleistung von diese Internetseite  bezahlen muss. Ich habe diese Rechnung ignoriert,da ich keine Abo  abgeschlossen habe. 
Aber Anfang dieses Monate bekomme ich eine  Mahnung von dem Inkasso Büro RAZ Gesellschaft für Zahlungsmanagement  GmbH der Frau Katja Günther. Ich habe auch ignoriert . Gestern 18.11.10  bekommen ich die zweite Mahnung mit diese Drohung: LETZTMALS  AUSSERGERICHTLICH    ... und  ich muss BIS SPÄTESTENS ZUM 23.NOVEMBER  2010 bezahlen.

So in meinem Fall was soll ich jetzt machen? Soll ich immer diese Drohung ignorieren?

Vielen Danke für Ihre Antwort


----------



## Hippo (19 November 2010)

*AW: Abzocker mitfahrverein und Inkasso Büro*

Ich hab mir die Seite jetzt angesehen und durchgewühlt bis zur Angabe der persönlichen Daten nichts gefunden was auf Kosten hindeutet.
Auch keine AGB oder sonst was.
Also wenn ich Du wäre würde ich genau so verfahren wie Du vorhast.
Ich sag mal ganz vorsichtig so - die Mahnpupse einer gewissen K.G. sind schon fast der Ausweis einer Seite der bestätigt daß es eine Abofalle ist.

:sun:

Ich geh´mal davon aus daß Du Dich schon informiert hast, aber sicherheitshalber findest Du in meiner Signatur die wichtigsten Links dazu

Gruß
Hippo

P.S. zum 





> LETZTMALS AUSSERGERICHTLICH


 findest Du hier was ...

http://www.kalletaler-dreieck.de/


----------



## dvill (19 November 2010)

*AW: mitfahrverein und Inkasso Büro*



Victim schrieb:


> ich muss BIS SPÄTESTENS ZUM 23.NOVEMBER  2010 bezahlen.


Seit fünf Jahren gibt es hier tausende Meldungen von Betroffenen, die von solchem Mahndrohmüll belästigt werden.

Bis heute musste niemand mehr tun als dem Müll zu beseitigen. Niemand musste zahlen. Niemand musste Angst haben. Niemand musste etwas schreiben.

Die Mülltonne löst das Problem.


----------



## Captain Picard (19 November 2010)

*AW: mitfahrverein und Inkasso Büro*

Einige signifikante Merkwürdigkeiten fallen bei der Seite mitfahr-verein.de  auf:

Im Impressum steht  lediglich ein Postfach:


> VereinService Online VSO GmbH
> Postfach 950 327
> D-81519 München


In der Registrierung steht die vollständige Adresse >>  Amalienstr. 71

und Bingo: für diesen Laden gibt es jede Menge einschlägige Treffer >> Google


----------



## Goblin (19 November 2010)

*AW: mitfahrverein und Inkasso Büro ( Verein Service Online VSO GmbH )*



> Die Anmeldung ist nur möglich, wenn der Nutzer zuvor diese GB durch Anklicken des Kästchens “GB akzeptieren” akzeptiert hat. Nach der Anmeldung erhält der Nutzer eine Bestätigungsemail, mit deren Zugang sein Angebot auf Abschluss einer Vollmitgliedschaft angenommen wird. Zugleich werden für diesen Nutzer alle Funktionen der Website freigeschaltet


 
Mal was ganz neues

------------------------------



> Die Vollmitgliedschaft kostet monatlich EUR 10,00 (zehn Euro) inkl. Mehrwertsteuer. Bei Abschluss der Zweijahres-Vollmitgliedschaft erhält der Nutzer die letzten vier Monate kostenlos. Die vereinbarte Gebühr für die ersten zwei Jahre der Vollmitgliedschaft in Höhe von insgesamt EUR 200,00 (zweihundert Euro) inkl. Mehrwertsteuer ist im Voraus nach Rechnungsstellung zu bezahlen. Verlängert sich die Mitgliedschaft nach Ziffer 15.1, so ist die Gebühr jeweils einen Monat im Voraus fällig


 
200 Euro für so ein Mist. Ganz schön happig



> 6.1 Widerrufsrecht
> Sie können Ihre Vertragserklärung innerhalb von zwei Wochen ohne Angabe von Gründen in Textform (z. B. Kontaktformular) widerrufen. Die Frist beginnt am Tag nach Erhalt dieser Belehrung in Textform, jedoch nicht vor Vertragsschluss und auch nicht vor Erfüllung unserer Informationspflichten gemäß § 312 c Abs. 2 BGB in Verbindung mit § 1 Abs. 1, 2 und 4 BGB-InfoV, jedoch nicht vor Erfüllung unserer Informationspflichten nach § 312 e Abs. 1 Satz 1 BGB in Verbindung mit § 3 BGB-InfoV. Zur Wahrung der Widerrufsfrist genügt die rechtzeitige Absendung des Widerrufs. Der Widerruf ist zu richten an:
> 
> VereinService Online VSO GmbH
> ...



Muss eine Widerrufbelehrung nicht eine Ladungsfähige Anschrift enthalten ?


----------



## Captain Picard (19 November 2010)

*AW: mitfahrverein und Inkasso Büro ( Verein Service Online VSO GmbH )*

ganz interessante Ausführungen zu dem  Laden

>> Warum Sie Rechnungen von Mitfahr-Verein.de nicht bezahlen brauchen. Ein Rechtsgutachten


----------



## Antiscammer (19 November 2010)

*AW: mitfahrverein und Inkasso Büro ( Verein Service Online VSO GmbH )*



			
				Goblin schrieb:
			
		

> Muss eine Widerrufbelehrung nicht eine Ladungsfähige Anschrift enthalten ?



Natürlich muss sie das. Sonst ist sie unwirksam.

Das sieht Frau Mahnwältin aber bestimmt nicht so eng.


----------



## Reducal (20 November 2010)

*AW: mitfahrverein und Inkasso Büro ( Verein Service Online VSO GmbH )*

Mahnt die Münchener Rechtsanwältin wirklich für VSO?



Hippo schrieb:


> Ich hab mir die Seite jetzt angesehen und durchgewühlt bis zur Angabe der persönlichen Daten nichts gefunden was auf Kosten hindeutet.http://www.kalletaler-dreieck.de/



Die Registrierung ist tatsächlich kostenlos. Um aber mit den anderen Nutzern in Kontakt treten zu können, muss man sich "kostenpflichtig" anmelden. Dazu bekommt man ein neues Fenster eingeblendet, bei dem man lediglich seine eMailadresse bestätigen kann. Dort steht dann auch der Preis (leicht zu übersehen) daneben.

Dass der Anbieter mit der Amalienstr. 71 nichts zu tun hat, dürfte ja wohl klar sein. Dort ist nur der Briefkasten des beauftragten Existenzgründers. Dass mit dem aber heute immer noch (nach 2009) ein Vertrag besteht, wäre neu.


----------



## Captain Picard (20 November 2010)

*AW: mitfahrverein und Inkasso Büro ( Verein Service Online VSO GmbH )*

Eine ausführliche Beschreibung des Anmeldeirrgartens 

>> Wie Mitfahr-Verein.de Sie in die Irre führt

Offensichtlich wird ein Nacherntevorgang gefahren. Die meisten Treffer für  Meldungen
 zu dieser Abzockseite stammen aus 2009. In diesem Jahr gab es bisher relativ wenige Meldungen .


Reducal schrieb:


> Mahnt die Münchener Rechtsanwältin wirklich für VSO?


Einen eindeutigen Beleg, dass die Münchnerin daran beteiligt  ist, konnte ich nicht finden


----------



## Laber (20 November 2010)

*AW: mitfahrverein und Inkasso Büro ( Verein Service Online VSO GmbH )*

Hab da noch etwas -:-D:-D:-D
Da steht doch glatt auf der Seite
"In Kooperation ADAC mit den ADAC Banner"
Nanu,das könnte teuer werden wenn
es nicht stimmt.
Und wenn der ADAC mit den Abogaunern
unter einer Decke Kooperiert, könnte das
Image leiden.Was denen ADAC Kunden kostet


----------



## Antiscammer (20 November 2010)

*AW: mitfahrverein und Inkasso Büro ( Verein Service Online VSO GmbH )*

Schreib doch mal dem ADAC.


----------



## Laber (20 November 2010)

*AW: mitfahrverein und Inkasso Büro ( Verein Service Online VSO GmbH )*

Erledigt.:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D
Geht ganz einfach über die Anfragenseite beim ADAC.

Wenn die nicht mit den ADAC Kooperieren dann ist
die  Abofallen Seite auch noch "Arglistige Täuschung"
Und das ist sehr wohl eine Straftat und kein Zivilprozess.


----------



## Antiscammer (20 November 2010)

*AW: mitfahrverein und Inkasso Büro ( Verein Service Online VSO GmbH )*

Nun ja, "arglistige Täuschung" ist keine Straftat, sondern ein Anfechtungsgrund gegen einen Vertrag im Zivilrecht.

Deswegen wird in Deutschland noch kein Staatsanwalt tätig.

Allerdings liegt dann, wenn ohne Vereinbarung/Berechtigung mit dem fremden Markennamen des ADAC geworben wird, ein grober Verstoß gegen Wettbewerbs- und Markenrecht vor. Der ADAC könnte dann kostenpflichtig abmahnen, bei Weigerung, die Werbung zu entfernen: => einstweilige Verfügung. Ist bei Markenrechtsverletzungen i.d.R. auch nicht ganz billig, bleibt aber im Rahmen einiger tausend Euro, das wird i.d.R. aus der Portokasse bezahlt.


----------



## Laber (20 November 2010)

*AW: mitfahrverein und Inkasso Büro ( Verein Service Online VSO GmbH )*

Als ADAC Mitglied zahlt man ja schon Beiträge.
Wenn nun in Kooperation geworben wird dann ist man ja schon
"Mitglied"

Wie auch immer,mal sehen wie lange der Banner überlebt:smile:


----------



## Reinhard (20 November 2010)

*AW: mitfahrverein und Inkasso Büro ( Verein Service Online VSO GmbH )*

@Laber

Verwechselt du da nicht was?
Das ADAC-Logo ist bei der Mitfahrzentrale zu finden, beim Mitfahrverein - und um den geht es hier - ist kein Logo des ADAC vorhanden.



Victim schrieb:


> [...] In Juni  2009 suchte dringenden eine Mitfahrgelegenheit im Internet und nach dem  Such auf der Seite Mitfahrzentrale | mitfahrgelegenheit.de habe ich nichts gefunden. Auf der Liste von der Suchmachine Google gab es die folgende Internetseite: Mitfahr-Verein.de [...].


----------



## Victim (21 November 2010)

*AW: mitfahrverein und Inkasso Büro ( Verein Service Online VSO GmbH )*

Herzlichen Dank an alle für ihre Antwort und Links. Sowie so bezahle ich gar nichts. Das Geld brauche ich für meine Studiengebühren. Für sonst werde ich 238 Euro an [ edit]  schicken. Nun möchte ich wissen,was ich machen soll. Bis jetzt habe ich keinen Widerruf geschickt. 

Wir sind gerade mehrere Leute,die diese Mahnung von dieser Frau Günther bekommen haben( siehe Kommentare unten dem Artikel in diesem Link
Wie Mitfahr-Verein.de Sie in die Irre führt ). Was können wir zusammen machen. Alle sind sauer auf diese Abzocker und diese Anwälterin.

Ich habe auch bemerkt ,dass es immer 32 aktive Users online sind.


----------



## Hippo (22 November 2010)

*AW: mitfahrverein und Inkasso Büro ( Verein Service Online VSO GmbH )*

Öhm ...
Habe ich und alle nachfolgenden Poster chinesisch geschrieben ...
Wenn Du jetzt immer noch zahlen willst machst Du Deinem Nick alle Ehre


----------



## Goblin (22 November 2010)

*AW: mitfahrverein und Inkasso Büro ( Verein Service Online VSO GmbH )*



> Nun möchte ich wissen,was ich machen soll.


 
Das lesen
Abofallen: Rechnung, Mahnung, Mahnbescheid, Inkasso

Wo kein Vertrag besteht kann man auch nichts widerrufen. Schweigen im Rechtsverkehr ist keine Zustimmung. Schreibselei an Abzocker ist etwa so sinnvoll wie mit einer Kuh auf der Weide über die Relativitätstheorie zu Philosophieren


----------



## Anonymus Connectus (22 November 2010)

*AW: mitfahrverein und Inkasso Büro ( VereinService Online VSO GmbH )*



			
				Max Maier im Blog von leglerundcollegen.de schrieb:
			
		

> Angesichts der bisher ergangenen Einstellungsverfügungen von der örtlich und sachlich zuständigen StA München I - Referat 318 - stellt sich mir die Frage, aus welchem Grund keine strafbare Handlung durch den Anbieter erkannt werden kann?
> 
> Im Hinblick auf § 263 StGB ist hier ein Vollzugsdefizit zu beobachten. Wegen der irreführenden geschäftlichen Handlungen nach § 5 UWG sowie einem eklatanten Verstoß gegen § 1 Abs. 6 S. 2 PAngV und der Erregung eine Irrtums i. V. m. arglistiger Täuschung (§§ 119 und 123 BGB) könnte sich durchaus eine strafbare Handlung erkennen lassen - nur anscheinend rechtsirrig eben nicht für die zuständige StA.


:gruebel:


----------



## Nicko1998 (22 November 2010)

*AW: mitfahrverein und Inkasso Büro ( Verein Service Online VSO GmbH )*



Victim schrieb:


> Wir sind gerade mehrere Leute,die diese Mahnung von dieser Frau Günther bekommen haben


Einige meiner Arbeitskollegen werden bereits seit Monaten von dieser Dame mit Mahn-Drohschreiben belästigt. Man beschloss, das dünnpfiffige Geschreibsel der grünen Altpapiertonne zu überlassen, und zwar ohne jegliche Reaktionen.

Seit ca. Mai dieses Jahres ist nun Ruhe eingekehrt; bei keinem der betreffenden Usern sind seitdem noch Mahnungen eingetroffen, denn wir hatten vereinbart, dass ich Bescheid erhalte, sollten weitere dieser übelriechenden Pamphlete nochmals kommen.

Gegen die Dame vorzugehen dürfte schwierig werden. Ihr wurde ja von der Münchner Justiz bereits ein Persilschein erteilt. :wall:


----------



## Anonymus Connectus (17 Dezember 2010)

*AW: mitfahrverein und Inkasso Büro ( Verein Service Online VSO GmbH )*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Reducal schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Mahnt die Münchener Rechtsanwältin wirklich für  VSO?
> ...


Ja, sie tut es, oder besser gesagt/geschrieben, tat es. Nicht zu letzt womöglich, weil vermutlich vogelwild Daten verschmissen wurden (unterschiedliche Anmeldezeiten in den Mahnungen) hat die Anwältin nach Geschwätz eines Insiders das Mandat ganz schnell wieder abgelegt.

Siehe auch hier: Back to Abzocke: Katja Günthers RAZ – Gesellschaft für Zahlungsmanagement GmbH fordert wieder | Abzocknews.de


----------

